# Much needed concrete work



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Lack of tread depth = tripping/stumbling hazard. There's no way you'd get away with that here for new construction; I haven't had occasion to find out if it would be grandfathered on a job like that.


I guess I wouldn't consider it a step as it's the same height as the interior floor. Riser yes, but tread no????


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Good point. Now that I look again, I see that what I thought was a 2-3" step down is just the sweep ass'y. Yeah, no problem there.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

jomama said:


> I guess I wouldn't consider it a step as it's the same height as the interior floor. Riser yes, but tread no????


That is correct Jomama - not a tread or maybe you could consider it one, just a threshold that sticks out about two inches extra in this case. This is a solid masonry house and this threshold is integrated into and under the door frame and masonry. The only thing I would do if it were replaced is make it two inches less in projection. Walking in and out of these places doesn't feel awkward and poses no trip hazard IMO. Inspector didn't even mention it - not that their always right :no:


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I know first hand why you left it in too, they are a royal PITA to deal with. The few I have removed have been a can-of-worms to deal with. Usually the carpenter had pounded a bunch of long spikes into the joist box-out, which makes it even tougher. Trying to remove a fairly stout piece of concrete, wedged between to brick walls on 2 sides that aren't near as stout, and a much more delicate floor on the third side is no picnic. Couple that with the fact that the concrete is partially interior, I don't blame you for leaving well alone.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah I would add onto it before I removed it!


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

jomama said:


> That's an extremely common element here in that era of homes with a full masonry veneer. What do you see as the liability in it?


if you're calling a 6" step safe, especially for a woman wearing heals well who am I to argue that.:whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

SAW.co said:


> if you're calling a 6" step safe, especially for a woman wearing heals well who am I to argue that.:whistling


Saw, try to think of it as just a transition from floor to floor. There is no 6" tread depth. That tread is realistically 34 ft in depth as it's level with the interior floor system. 

If i were to configure this new, I would have simply flushed the face of the step with the storm door. Only other way would be to pour a flush landing 4ft min outside the door and that would look like hell IMO. 

I get ya some shots with the storm door open next time I'm there. 

Thx for your constructive critique :thumbsup:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I understand what you are saying, it just seems so out of place to me as most people tend to step over the threshold & not on it. Do they still allow that in new construction?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

not 1 window?your losing me bro:sad:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Good point. Now that I look again, I see that what I thought was a 2-3" step down is just the sweep ass'y. Yeah, no problem there.


hows that foot taste?:thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> not 1 window?your losing me bro:sad:


Actually Tom, I did replace the windows and front door at this place a couple years back now that I think of it :laughing: also did a rear cedar deck
See if I can fetch some pics.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> hows that foot taste?:thumbup:


Familiar. :thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Familiar. :thumbsup:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

about to start work soon- superseal, this just opened my mind towards concrete finish work. I had no clue- definitely something to consider..


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 1, 2011)

looks great


----------

